# Bachmann size comparison



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

I have acquired these Bachmann cars over a period of time.
As these cars are similar, I thought this comparison would be helpful to those who may order by phone or Internet.
The small is the a narrow gauge style 20 foot car at 1:22?  It is approximately 12 inches long.  Couplers are body mounted.  Wheels are small 24.5 mm.
The middle car is a standard style car at ??? scale.  It is approximately 15 inches long.  Couplers are truck mounted.  Wheels are large 32 mm?
The larger car is the new narrow gauge style car at 1:20.3.  It is approximately 18 inches long.  Couplers are body mounted.  Wheels are the larger 32 mm.

The last photo is a Bachmann 1:20.3 next to an Accucraft 1:20.3.  They seem to be exactly the same size.  Next post shows that the couplers mate together quite well.  I have not run them to see if they stay coupled.


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

This is the couplers between Bachmann and Accucraft.

The next photo is of the coal load from the 1:20.3 hopper.  The coal seems to be in neat rows.

The next photo is the Bachmann hopper on the left and MDC on the right.

The detail on the new 1:20.3 is great.  The price is similar to Accucraft AMS.


----------



## FH&PB (Jan 2, 2008)

My take on the smaller Bachmann cars is that they are 1:24 scale models of 24-foot cars. I found a drawing for that car in one of my references when it came out, but I'm afraid I don't remember now where it was.But it was obvious when I found the drawing that this was exactly the car they had made - in 1:24 scale. 

My theory is that Bachmann had these things in development and for some reason decided to release them as 1:20.3 scale cars when they were caught out by the runaway success of the 1:20.3 scale Shay. The cars are clearly not 1:20.3 scale, and they were rather poor sellers as far as I can tell (I have rarely seen them running on a layout). 

The middle one, if it's also a Bachmann car, is 1:22.5 scale.


----------



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

With respect to whether they stay coupled.... Pulled a train of some 14 cars with my 2-8-0 last night. Tender has a Kadee, mating with the Bachmann one on the two bay hopper that followed, coupled to another two bay hopper, coupled to an Accucraft/AMS boxcar .... even with the weight of the whole train on my curves and minor grades, no problems at all staying coupled.... and that's a transition from Kadee to Bachmann to AMS/Accucraft. 

The new metal Bachmann couplers seem to work quite well. 

Matthew (OV)


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Richard Weatherby on 02/15/2008 8:48 PM
I have acquired these Bachmann cars over a period of time.
As these cars are similar, I thought this comparison would be helpful to those who may order by phone or Internet.


The last photo is a Bachmann 1:20.3 next to an Accucraft 1:20.3.  They seem to be exactly the same size. Very useful. I will have to be considering purchases of such cars soon enough. Thanks for the post.  The size comparison on the older cars  is interesting as well.


----------



## samevans (Jan 3, 2008)

IIRC the middle and smallest cars have bodywork to 1:22.5.  The latter have details allegedly to 1:20.  

According to Bachmann the smallest car is a 1:22.5 model of stock running on the Cairo and Kanewah (sp?) RR, a three footer.  Drawings have been published in the Model Press some years ago. 

The C & K  stock was fitted  with the oversize detail as a marketing ploy, which did not workwith 1:20 enthusiasts, and eventuallty the Bachman 'fessed up on the Bachmann Forum

Sam E


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By samevans on 02/26/2008 11:32 AM
IIRC the middle and smallest cars have bodywork to 1:22.5.  The latter have details allegedly to 1:20.  

According to Bachmann the smallest car is a 1:22.5 model of stock running on the Cairo and Kanewah (sp?) RR, a three footer.  Drawings have been published in the Model Press some years ago. 

Sam E


Sam,

There's a drawing of a Cairo & Kanawha Boxcar on page 10 of Carstens "Slim Gauge Cars" [great book, mostly drawings taken from Railroad Model Craftsman.]  In the commentary, and I quote verbatim, it says "No actual dimensions were available, but the drawings are probably accurate within 10% and do fit the standards of the era."  

_"Probably . . within 10%"._   I hope Bachmann found a better source of drawings for their cars. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif

Incidentally, I don't find the details on the smaller cars to be oversize.  When I bought mine, I was most impressed by the fineness of the metal straps, etc., compared with the clunky soft plastic on the older 1:22.5 cars (middle of pic.)

Richard - Is this coal more more to your liking?  (Actually, it's coal from the B&O RR Museum on the left, anthracite from the basement of a guy I know on the right.)


----------



## Paradise (Jan 9, 2008)

They say that size is not important.
It is what you do with it that matters


----------

